# New hobby at 65



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, I am a 65 year old grandpa who decided last September to try a hand at painting for the very first time. I borrowed my daughter's paints and brushes and here are some of my work to date. Feedback welcome.

Cheers Steve.:smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Steve! 

Wow! Fresh out of the starting gate, these are super! Looks like you have a touch of the folk artist in you.


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

Well done!! I really like the first image with the boats


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome!

They look great! Not even just for first paintings, but in general. You seem to have a very good understanding of color, which is really nice


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind comments. Sorry about the rotation of some pictures, I will get the hang of it soon.

Thanks again, Steve:smile:


----------

